# When is a good time to call someone?



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

It's someone I've never spoken to before. Someone else suggested I call and I don't feel comfortable asking for more details. 

So when do I call? I've been planning to call all day. 

Daytime: probably at work
5:00 probably getting home, but may be eating dinner
7:00 maybe they eat later
9:00 maybe too late

I know this sounds completely stupid but please help


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Personally id call at 7-8 seems like a reasonable time to call to me


----------



## Introverts are True (Oct 18, 2010)

I've gone through that same process myself in figuring out when a good time is. Assuming the person is normally at work when most people are (8-5 or so), I think around 7:45 or 8:00 p.m. is a good time. Most people are finished with dinner then, and it's not usually too late.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Daytime: probably at work
5:00 probably getting home, but may be eating dinner
7:00 maybe they eat later
Here
9:00 maybe too late


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

When they're not home? That's when I'd do it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

This probably sounds bad, but I feel the biggest relief when I don't get through if I'm supposed to call someone. Like it goes straight to the machine or something. I hang up and can at least say I tried. Don't have to feel bad about not returning the call.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks! now I have to call


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

and I'm freaking out


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

pita said:


> When they're not home? That's when I'd do it.


yea but I need to talk to her and it sounds like she's usually busy, won't necessarily call back and if she does I just know it'll be when I can't get the phone


----------



## Introverts are True (Oct 18, 2010)

If you have the person's e-mail, what you could do is send a message saying something like:

I need to talk to you as soon as possible, but it would be better to do it by phone than e-mail. What would be a good time to call you?

That's what I do if I'm not sure if I'm going to be reaching someone at a bad time. Not sure if you need to call the person right away or if it could wait till they read or respond to an e-mail, but you could do this in similar situations. I find people generally appreciate this.


----------

